# Hand 10" tamper handle replacement



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Anyone have any tips on replacing a 10" garant wood handle. I broke the dam thing right off as the sleeve enters the iron on my hand tamper. Even getting the old wood out is a chore. I wonder if I could use a torch and burn it out. Caught it on a piece of rebar:sad:


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Easy to get the old out, don't burn it out.

Drill a bunch of holes in what's left of the old handle, a half a dozen or so 3/8" or 1/2" holes, then clean the debris out. You should be done in a few minutes. Finding a replacement handle might be tough.


----------



## gowings (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks
I wonder how the handle gets set in. It does not have any bolts etc through the handle and the cast iron sleeve.


----------



## Scuppers (Nov 4, 2016)

Collins Axe Co. makes the common tampers sold at hardware stores, etc. The easiest way to remove the stub is to put it on the BBQ until it chars. It won't hurt the cast iron, but cast iron needs to be heated and cooled evenly and slowly. Don't use a torch, don't quench it. The socket is an inverse taper. It's wider at the bottom than at the top. The end of the replacement handle is split for a wedge. Insert the wedge in the handle, insert the handle in the socket, and tap the handle down. Handles are made from Ash, which is light and strong, but goes to ruin quickly when exposed to moisture. Replacement handles often come unfinished. Spray several coats of paint on it. Squirt some sealant in the socket before you install the handle. Keeping moisture out will help it last longer. Some of the replacement handles are almost an 1/8" smaller in diameter. They still work OK.


----------

